# Does 10,000 lb camper with luggage and people hurt a gas f250?



## work2play2 (Apr 12, 2018)

I know about diesel torque and pulling power ext. But the question I have is will a 10,000 lb camper with luggage and people hurt a f250 gas burner? Pulling from a 1 hour trip to a 15 hour trip? All advice is needed as I'm going to purchase soon. Like I said I understand the power of a diesel. Just wondering if I'm gonna hurt a gas motor by pulling this 12 hours once or twice a yr with a 6 hour and 1 hour trip thrown in


----------



## walters (Apr 12, 2018)

*Truck*

Depends on what year model we talking, the older 5.4 f250 it would not be good on, they were only rated for 10k, the newer ones will be fine, the 6.2 is rated for 13000 and 15000 depending on gear, I owned the 6.4 hemi 2500hd pulled a 38ft 12600 5th wheel over a thousand miles with no problems.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 12, 2018)

pulling ain't tha problem.   Stopping is tha problem


----------



## walters (Apr 13, 2018)

*Trucks*

They have trucks today designed to stop them pretty good, but 10k is 10k u only gonna stop it so fast with anything, years ago I thought 10k was alot of weight, a farm I pull for some has a gooseneck flatbed that weighs that empty, put a 140 horse tractor on it u up onto the mid 20s, today's dually trucks will handle that with no problem


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 16, 2018)

It will be fine. It will likely disappoint in the hills


----------



## walters (Apr 16, 2018)

*Truck*



T-N-T said:


> It will be fine. It will likely disappoint in the hills


Mine didn't disappoint, u got to think they got f150's pulling 11000 now...that's wild


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 17, 2018)

I have driven gasser 3/4 tons and dielsel 3/4 tons in hills.

I have to say, half of them disappointed me


----------



## Bob Shaw (Apr 22, 2018)

Don't push it too hard, watch your speed and your temperature gauge, if you have one, and especially watch your transmission temperature. If it starts to shift too much, drop down to a lower gear. An F250 should handle 10,000 lbs, but your drive-train may not do too well. Take it easy in the hills, drop to a lower gear and don't try to break any speed records going up the hills. You may need to set your trailer brake adjustment a little higher to let the trailer do more of the braking. If your truck doesn't have the factory trailering package, all bets are off. You may need to install a transmission cooler.

I did it with a GMC 2500HD with the 5.7 for years, but, was disappointed. I finally switched to a 8.1L, and am much happier.

As you travel, look at the tow vehicles on the road and what they're towing. You'll quickly see that you're not alone. Not saying that it's a good idea, but there are lots of people doing it.


----------



## walters (Apr 22, 2018)

*Trucks*

These are 3/4 ton trucks, if I had one that wouldn't pull 10k, I'd give it away, like I said alot of 1/2 tons are rated to pull 10k now. As some one said earlier it's not pulling it, it's stopping it, the newer trucks can do it easily, now it's not a turbocharged diesal, it's not gonna climb a MTN at 70 mph. The torque point on my ram gas 6.4 was 4200 rpms so it never screamed when pulling,i t had 420 ft.pds. of torque which was more than the old 7.3 diesal people are so crazy about, 10k was a joke for it.


----------



## transfixer (Apr 22, 2018)

Its going to vary depending on which engine the F250 has, and what year model you're talking about ?

  One thing you guys need to consider,  just because a manufacturer rates a 1/2 ton truck to pull 10,000lbs doesn't mean you should do that !  Will it pull it ?  Sure,,, and if you only pull that kind of weight once a year you might get by with it,  but try pulling it multiple times and things will likely be different . 

They don't care that you pulling that much weight on a regular basis will wear out your drivetrain,  they use the rating as a selling point, and it will likely last longer than the warranty,  but then just outside your warranty you might be looking at having a transmission rebuilt, or ring and pinion replaced,, etc, etc,   

   I know,  cause I have to rebuild those things when people wear them out from making them work harder than they should ,,, lol

   Beware of advertised towing capacities !  Remember they are a selling point determined by marketing people and engineers,   they are not set by real world experiences.


----------



## rospaw (Apr 22, 2018)

One thought that seems to get missed is the transmission temp. Some factory trans coolers a good but not great. I say if pulling heavy/alot then a good aftermarket transmission cooler and a transmission temp gauge is a must. Even if running a stock cooler i would add a transmission temp gauge. Fairly cheap and will save you from a awful trip.


----------



## walters (Apr 22, 2018)

*And again*

Work2play2, it will handle it fine


----------



## contender* (Apr 23, 2018)

Bob Shaw said:


> Don't push it too hard, watch your speed and your temperature gauge, if you have one, and especially watch your transmission temperature. If it starts to shift too much, drop down to a lower gear. An F250 should handle 10,000 lbs, but your drive-train may not do too well. Take it easy in the hills, drop to a lower gear and don't try to break any speed records going up the hills. You may need to set your trailer brake adjustment a little higher to let the trailer do more of the braking. If your truck doesn't have the factory trailering package, all bets are off. You may need to install a transmission cooler.
> 
> I did it with a GMC 2500HD with the 5.7 for years, but, was disappointed. I finally switched to a 8.1L, and am much happier.
> 
> As you travel, look at the tow vehicles on the road and what they're towing. You'll quickly see that you're not alone. Not saying that it's a good idea, but there are lots of people doing it.



Good advice right here. Treat her nice and she'll get you there and back safely. I too pull with the 8.1L. Wish Chevy still put them in their trucks, I'd buy a new one..


----------



## normaldave (May 18, 2018)

If you haven't pulled the trigger on a 6.2L truck, take a gander at this.  I ran across it while looking for a 2WD version for someone else.

3,450 LB payload
4WD
Lariate Ultimate/Panoramic Moonroof
FX4 package
5th wheel prep package
Gooseneck hitch package pre-installed
Camper Package (front/rear springs for slide in camper)
LED clearance lights
Tow Technology Bundle
Quad Beam Headlight Package
Blind Spot Information System
Upfitter switches
Power Running Boards
Engine Block heater (gas engine)
Engine hour meter

Hint: Courtesy Ford Conyers


----------



## Nimrod71 (Aug 5, 2018)

Just because they say it will pull it, that doesn't mean that it was designed to pull it for 100,000 miles.  Remember they are in the sales business and the quicker you breakdown the sooner they can sale you another truck.


----------



## work2play2 (Aug 5, 2018)

It's pulling like a champ nimrod


----------

